# I need help now



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

Sorry for the spam. Should I call 911? I feel like I am losing my mind. I am really really scared. I don't even know what I'm scared of. It feels like I'm dying.


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

I have had derealization for years and its never felt like this. I think I'm having a bad reaction to lexapro. I've been on in about 4 months so maybe it's just now starting to do something? Am I losing my mind? I'm lying here on the couch so scared and my boyfriend keeps telling me I'm not dying and I'm fine and he just went upstairs to sleep. I don't believe him because he doesn't feel what I'm feeling. This has been going on for hours and hours. When I sleep I have horrible nightmares so I don't want to fall asleep


----------



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

How are u now?


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

Still a lot of the same. I got some sleep though


----------



## julz (Jul 13, 2015)

I just had a similar situation... I had a huge episode 3 years back ended up getting better (took months) would have a quick few minutes of depersonilzation every now and then but lately it's been bad... Just now I was trying to fall asleep and boom full on depersonilazation and panic attack...i was going to go to the hospital but rememebered nothing was done the first time i went..i called my sister and calmed myself down..i still have it but the panic has subsided some.. Hope you are feeling better. (it does get better, i was almost dp/dr free for over 3 years)


----------

